
Bach's Goldberg Variations (Creative Commons Zero Licensed) - tomcam
http://www.opengoldbergvariations.org/
======
sevensor
I have both of Glenn Gould's recordings of the Goldberg Variations, and I
listen to them quite often. It's fascinating to compare the old man to his
younger self. I'm looking forward to hearing what she finds there!

